# Norland Axe



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 14, 2014)

I just bought a Norland 5pound splitting Axe and a 3 1\2 hults Burks . anyone know anything about Norland . pictures will follow


----------



## dancan (Oct 15, 2014)

Where's the pic ??


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry for posting pictures late.


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is one of the norlund and its original leather sheath and the hults burks


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

Some guys in the bushcraft world like the old Norlands. Other guys like the Norlund cruiser axes. I have a Norland tomahawk style hatchet. I don't think the steel is up to modern standards. Not real bad, just meh.


----------



## dancan (Oct 28, 2014)

I've not seen a lot of talk about splitting axes in the bushcraft world , too heavy to take camping .
Some of the axe threads have plenty of info and pics but I don't think I've ever seen one of a Norlund splitting axe .
Here's a bit of info .
http://www.yesteryearstools.com/Yesteryears Tools/Norlund Co..html


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 28, 2014)

All I know is in ever way it is a genuine norlund 5pound Axe .


----------



## dancan (Oct 28, 2014)

On Bushcraft usa there's a fella that goes by operator1975 , knows a lot about axes and such.


----------

